# question about interupted session



## 23765 (Mar 12, 2006)

If I have a session that is interupted, do I continue like it was a full sessions or should I do it like I missed a day?My computer for some reason stopped reading the CD half way through the session - I usually listen with headphones in a quiet room.Thanks guys


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hmm can't really answer you but I had the same problem a few times (hubby or kids interrupted







). I just paused it, fixed the problem and kept going or if I felt like I couldn't get back into it I'd just start the cd again







Probably should have asked, like you though-lol.


----------



## 23765 (Mar 12, 2006)

I know you can do the same session within a day as long as you leave 6 hours in between. I might try to do it in the morning and then again before bed tomorrow.For some reason, the cd worked the 1st 2 nights just fine, but didn't like this one area and I couldn't get it to go past it, by then, I was out of the mood for it.I'll play it on a CD player from now on ;-)


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Stacy, I think you are OK if you just carry on from where you were interrupted - if you just started, I don't think it is a big deal to start over - you can use your best judgement if this just happens now and then - no worries.Let me know if there is a problem with the CD - make sure it plays through on another player - if it's the CD then we can replace it for ya.All the best...


----------



## 23765 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks Marilyn, I'll try it again tonight and if I have issues I'll let you know.Stacy


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Sounds good - hope all goes well - all the best to you.


----------

